# Review of the AAXA p4 pico projector versus 3mpro (comparison to come soon!)



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

I really like the idea of having a projector small enough that I can just toss in my bag. I previously got the aaxa m2 and was happy with that but decided i wanted a batter powered projector so I went ahead and sold it on ebay and got the AAXA P4. I have actually ordered the 3m mpro 180 so i can do some comparison and probably sell the one I like less on ebay or.. just return one.

*The box* was pretty small, you can tell the designer was trying to follow the apple iphone design. 








Comes with remote, vga cable, mini-tripod, a/v cable, and power cable.

*Optional mouse/keyboard combination.*








The keyboard backlit and easy to type on but takes a little getting used to. I actually plugged it into my PC as well and it works there too. It just uses a USB dongle. Its a little smaller than the projector and extremely light.

*Architecture pictures*
























As you can see im into architecture.. so I decided to share some pictures of buildings. I loaded these onto a USB as jpg and they loaded without a hitch.
These pictures are all taken with the projector not plugged in. AAXA says its about 60 lumens not plugged and 80 when plugged in, so technically there are still 20 more lumens that I didn't use.

*Pros*: great image quality, small, cheaper than other high and picos, 
*Cons:* fan noise (as with all picos they are a little buzzy). When playing videos with sound fan noise does get drained out. It looks a little plain for my taste. I like the SHINY iphone type look over matte black but thats just my personal taste. 

*3m mpro 180* comin soon hope you look foward to it! I might try to order the optoma pk301 too but that seems like an older unit, im wondering if they are going to upgrade that anytime soon.


----------



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

playing angry birds on aaxa p4 pico projector and ipad 2 on Vimeo
Saw this video and thought I'd have to share. Never thought of hooking this thing up to any of the APPLE Products. 
I must say that Giant Angry Birds is pretty cool


----------

